# Pics from my Kentucky Turkey hunt



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

This is my Ky. Turkey he had a 11 3/4 beard and he was 23lbs. It was some tuff hunting with all of the Rain but I had A good time.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrats. We went out Saturday and only saw two hens. My buddy went out Sunday and missed a big one is what he said.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Very nice bird. Won't be long now for us Ohio boys!


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

nice "nice" fantastic" its happenig right now in the blue grass state


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Nice bird Ohiobuck!! Can't wait till Monday!!!


----------

